# "Drugging" Baby



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

OK so i was at a baby shower the other night and the ladies were talking about getting their 2 year old to sleep longer and how she gives him benadryl. I asked if he had allergies and she said, "No". Apparantly the drugs didnt help him sleep longer like she hoped but when i showed my dissbelief everyone else piped up saying they did the same thing. Some gave tylenol, some triamnic........AHH!!! I said to them that my kids dont even get tylenol till they have a 104 degree fever!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

That is scary!







: I have heard ppl saying that, but thought they were joking.....or maybe I was hoping they were joking.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

ive heard of it...............its awful.......... although today i finnaly gave in and gave ds some tylenol for his teething.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow...that's nuts...I will say that when dd is teething (molars right now - OW!) I give her Motrin at night to help her sleep - she has a habit of getting all four teeth in a set at once







: ...but to drug your kid for no reason??? Scary...


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugchild77* 
Wow...that's nuts...I will say that when dd is teething (molars right now - OW!) I give her Motrin at night to help her sleep - she has a habit of getting all four teeth in a set at once







: ...but to drug your kid for no reason??? Scary...

thats why i gave ds some.......hes teething all 4 of his cuspids


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum* 
thats why i gave ds some.......hes teething all 4 of his cuspids

Poor kiddo...I think those hurt my poor dd worse than when she got all her one year molars at once! Hope he gets them all in soon and feels better!!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My parents next door neighbors did this with there dd







Till she was like 4-5yo. The mom actually kinda bragged about it to my mom. Telling her how happy she was to find a way to get the dd to sleep thru the night. She went on to say how they always doubled the dose after awhile because the regular dose didnt work any more.

It was tylenol they used.


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

Its very common from what I'm hearing. We were at my cousins wedding and one of the kids was walking down the aisle ringing a bell, which freaked out my son, and my family was fussing saying he was embarrassing and I should have 'given him some benadryl'. Then they look at us like were crazy when we say we're not drugging our kid. 

I work nights and watch Lo during the day and I've been told countless times to give him benadryl to make him sleep so I can get some sleep. >_<

Makes me wonder what mom did to me to calm me down since I was so hyper all the time.......


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I've heard of lots of folk giving this sort of thing to kids to make them sleep for NO APPARENT REASON, it's different if they are miserable with a high fever or teething but giving it so that they can get more zzzzz time is unacceptable and is child abuse IMO. I don't even know people who are severely sleep deprived due to their child's sleeping or non sleeping habits that do this. It is appalling.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

My dather tried that with me when i was one years old.
It was my first airplane flight. I was a pretty calm baby, so my mom wasn't worried about how I would be on the plane. But dad was one of those new fathers that freaked out over everything. He INSISTED that I be given benedhryl sothat I would be drowsy and calm for the flight.

HA! Instead of knocking me out it made me extremely hyper, and apparently I was all but bouncing off the walls of the plane. Served him right! My mom was so annoyed with him over that one.


----------



## FireFrog (Jun 14, 2006)

I have to honest -- I have been soooooo tempted. I mean *really, really* tempted. Especially when my DS goes on a crying jag and a nursing strike and I am just worn out. But I DIDN'T! Mainly because it feels too much like abuse to me.

Yes, I will use medicine when it is appropriate and I will be thankful that it will help my DS sleep. But to drug him on purpose when he is not ill is a line I cannot cross.


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewe+lamb* 
I've heard of lots of folk giving this sort of thing to kids to make them sleep for NO APPARENT REASON, it's different if they are miserable with a high fever or teething but giving it so that they can get more zzzzz time is unacceptable and is child abuse IMO. I don't even know people who are severally sleep deprived due to their child's sleeping or non sleeping habits that do this. It is appalling.


I agree, I'd rather run off 1-2 hours of sleep a night like I do now then drug my poor kid. Makes no sense to me.

I just IM'd mom, (she's a night owl sometimes) and she admitted she tried to give me ny-quil as a kid to slow me up, but it didn't work, I was 10x more hyper.

Dude, my mom drugged me!! O_O


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I couldn't in good conscience do that to my DS.

It has never even occurred to me.


----------



## Dal (Feb 26, 2005)

As I see it, if it is safe to give for allergies, it seems acceptable to use in certain cases in which it would really benefit the child to get some sleep, or in cases in which it might help save the child from trauma. By what logic is it o.k. to give a drug for runny noses but not to give the same drug (for qualities that the drug is known to have) for a child who desperately needs some sleep? I'm not talking about doing this routinely, but in certain rare cases. Why would it be acceptable in cases of teething or allergies but taken as comparable to abuse when it's to help a child get some desperately needed sleep or in hopes of preventing the child from suffering? Just because of how the drug is labelled? What about the herbal pills that are meant to help children calm down and sleep? A lot of parents here have no issue with giving those to their children. Is that abuse too? If a child needs to wake up far earlier than usual for some unavoidable reason, it is abusive to give the child an unhealthy snack that one knows is likely to pep the child up and help the child cope with the lack of sleep?

I know a woman who was depressed and falling apart because she was having endless sleep issues with her son. In her case, using drugs to help him sleep might have been a good idea.I'm not opposed to adults using sleeping pills on rare occassions when it seems warranted and think it's reasonable to think that in some cases, children might prefer this option for themselves rather than a frazzled parent. It also seems preferable to CIO to me and less likely to cause permanent harm so if one feels compelled to use CIO, maybe a softer method would involve helping the child learn a new sleep habit with the use of some drugs -- and at or below the recommended doses. NOT saying I recommend this, btw!!!

Maybe someone could point me to resources about why these drugs are taken to be so harmful. Even so, I don't get why they would be A-OK for teething but absolutely unacceptable for a totally wound up hysterical child who is so freekin' tired but can't fall asleep for whatever reason.

To add: An aid to sleep can be considered a medical reason, as can medication that is meant to relieve or prevent anxiety.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I completely agree Dal that if a child is desperately sleep deprived that finding a solution is necessary but under medical supervision, but to drug a child - if I understand the context correctly (maybe the OP can clarify for us) - just so that the parent can have a full 8 hour undisturbed sleep is not acceptable IMO, I understand that with some children sleeping can be a real problem - I had a severe sleeping issue with dd but luckily resolved it with yoga, it doesn't work for everyone but I have never resorted to drugging dd just so that I can get my 8 hours straight - which I haven't had since December 2001 BTW


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Sadly, my sister did this with her girls. She may still, I don't know. It's one of those things I just don't talk about with her anymore. I agree that occassional use, during teething or illness is fine, but I think it is a slippery slope to rely on this medicine (whether it be benadryl, tylenol, or whatever) to get a child to sleep, even if that child is wound up and having trouble settling down. There are other ways to help a child to relax that don't involve drugs. In this society, we have such a double standard of telling our teens and young adults to say no to drugs, yet so many people turn to these over the counter drugs with young children. They are not harmless, especially with repeated or even daily use. Even tylenol was not meant to be used every day! Plus, teaching a child to turn to medicine to help them relax and sleep really deprives them of learning these skills on their own.

And, I am speaking from the perspective of a mom who has a boy who, as a baby and toddler fought sleep with every last bit of him. We found other ways to cope. It just never even occured to me to give him medicine anyway. Then, when I found out that my sister did that with her girls, I was appalled. It almost feels like she cheated. Not only that, but her girls are now 6 & 8 years old. The last I knew that she did this was just a couple of years ago. So, they were fully old enough to be aware that they were being "drugged" in order to settle down. What a creepy message to send your kids.


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to work with a girl who would do this with her two boys when her and her hubs needed some undisturbed "alone" time if you know what I mean.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

It's very common, sadly. I've heard several mothers admit to it. There is NO reason or excuse to drug your child to make it sleep. None.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
My parents next door neighbors did this with there dd







*Till she was like 4-5yo.* The mom actually kinda bragged about it to my mom. Telling her how happy she was to find a way to get the dd to sleep thru the night. She went on to say how they always *doubled the dose after awhile because the regular dose didnt work any more.*

It was *tylenol* they used.


Wow, that kid's liver has got to be in excellent shape.







:


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a severly autistic five year old son who has severe sleep issues. We have often been told to try benadryl to get him to sleep but I generally don't give him any medication. So, I was very reluctant to try it. BUT... he had allergies to cats, and do to an emergency situation we ended up in a house with four cats, so I gave him a dose during the day. It didn't make him sleepy, and it didn't work on his allergies either.

Anywho, my sons sleep issue have really effected our life. It started to cause arguements between my husband and I, and I really started to resent his night waking. He only slept about an hour of broken sleep a night, and cried the rest of the time. We tried several natural remedies, chiropratic care, diet change and even accupunture. And nothing worked.







I eventaully had to look more into actually medicating him. I have to tell myself that it really was for his good. Most days he was to tired to do anything, and he was constantly getting sick. We have a homeopathic doctor and even HE was recommending getting medication. So... we did. We don't give it to him every night. But, it seems to have made a huge difference, even on the nights he doesn't get the medication he will sleep at least four hours (broken up) a night.

I have no idea what the point of this post was. LOL


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
I have no idea what the point of this post was. LOL

Can you quote your own post.  I just remembered (see, what sleep deprevation does to you? Last night was rough) what the point of the post was.. LOL.. I was going to say sometimes giving medication to your child to induce sleep really is necessary.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

carolhagan,







That must be tough. I know some children who have medical needs just don't sleep. And then they are just miserable and sick all the time. So, in those cases and under a doctors care, I agree with it.

But just to get your "normal" 2 year old to sleep? That's just crazy!

Also, we give dd Benadryl for allergic reactions (always if she comes in contact with peanuts and if she's having a nasty reaction to enviormental allergens) and it ALWAYS makes her hyper! She was up for HOURS after that! I give Tylenol for teething and it does nothing to her but stop the pain. I'm happy she doesn't react to these by being tired.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

My son does not sleep well and my neighbor (unattached/no kids) suggested the same thing.







: I'd never consider it, but it's funny because ds is SO resistent to medications that to knock him out for surgery they gave him an adults dose (after a childrens general AND a local). It's right up there with whiskey for teething (from my grandmother)!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't think of the convienience use of drugs, especially on children, as anything but sad and extremely negligent.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OriginalGirlGamer* 
Makes me wonder what mom did to me to calm me down since I was so hyper all the time.......

Maybe there is a connection there..cough medicine's and things like benadryl got me super super hyper then I usually crashed hard.
Even as a 17 year old it could affect me like that. Then I realized those types of med's were not for me so stopped taking them.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

>.>

Umm...I gave my DD gravol on a few flights.....I didn't know she was gonna get air sick or not and I really didn't feel like being covered from head to toe with toddler vomit....

GamerGirl: >.> Little OT, Dost thou play.....City of.....????


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

One of the guys my dh works with ex wife, killed their daughter, doing that. She gave her adult Nyquil (2.5 yrs old) and sent her into liver failure. it's not something to mess around with. I know she gave adult strength but I would think prolonged exposure to the kiddie stuff could do it too


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
One of the guys my dh works with ex wife, killed their daughter, doing that. She gave her adult Nyquil (2.5 yrs old) and sent her into liver failure. it's not something to mess around with. I know she gave adult strength but I would think prolonged exposure to the kiddie stuff could do it too

Of course it could, bad idea all the way around.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think if a child's sleep issues are such an issue that a parent needs to drug them to get them to sleep, it should be done under a medical professional's supervision. Just giving a toddler OTC meds for a parent's convenience seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the fact that we've only now discovered that Tylenol, which was supposedly so safe, damages livers. What will we find out about some of this other stuff down the road?


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

I think medical issues are a totally different issue. But drugging your kids to get them to sleep is a serious issue with seriosu consequences and is abuse IMO. That being said I think it also has to do with a lack of parenting skills, people need to be taught how to teach thier kids sleep habits........Honestly I would give my kids alcohol







: (for relaxation not pain management) before I would give them freakin' benadryl. I'm not saying I would do this, but if I had to choose one thats what I would choose. At least I know whats in it and what affect it has on the body and its not full of all sorts of crazy medications i know nothing baout. When I was a kid (not a baby) if we were sick my dad would make us a hot toddy before bed (hot water/lemon juice/honey/whisky) he considered it medicinal use nad on an older child I would to. I will give my kid that to help ease a cold and help them rest before I'll give them a pharmaceutical.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
One of the guys my dh works with ex wife, killed their daughter, doing that. She gave her adult Nyquil (2.5 yrs old) and sent her into liver failure. it's not something to mess around with. I know she gave adult strength but I would think prolonged exposure to the kiddie stuff could do it too

Yikes! That's sad.







A totally preventable death of a child... horrible.

I rarely give my children medication, and when the decision was made to medicate my oldest son, I felt terrible. I really did. I was actually embarresed by it for a while because I have always been so anti-medication. But, now I really feel we did what was best for everyone in the family.

Is there a spell check on this forum??


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
>.>

Umm...I gave my DD gravol on a few flights.....I didn't know she was gonna get air sick or not and I really didn't feel like being covered from head to toe with toddler vomit....

GamerGirl: >.> Little OT, Dost thou play.....City of.....????


No, I don't, but Starcraft however.........









I did read that half those meds cause an adverse reaction in kids, makes them more hyper. Not to mention nyquil is what, 17% alcohol? O_O
You might as well give them a shot of whisky, but that would be wrong wouldn't it........

I understand having sleeping problems, but people were telling me to do this because I don't get enough rest during the day. I can't give meds to a perfectly healthy kid, last time he got anything was a few weeks back when his molars came in, usually its hylands, but this time he needed tylenol.

We're flying in a few weeks, people are already saying 'Give him benadryl! He'll sleep the whole flight!'


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmm for all of those people who are worried about flights, how about bringing along a lot of toys, snacks and the good old stand by (your boobs) to help kip DC happy? I have given DS Motrin (and tylenol when he was an infant) for things like teeth and when he seems to be hurting (cutting teeth, ear infection etc) but NEVER just to make him sleep. And like another poster, when we gave him Benedryl at the suggestion of our ped for his allergies, he was bouncing off the wall. So we switched to a prescription allergy medication which does nothing to increase or decrease sleep, it just helps with his cough and congestion.

But yes, I have heard LOTS of parents saying how they "drugged" their kids to get some sleep just as much as I have heard parents say that CIO is needed for that same reason. Neither are valid to me. Sleepless nights are something that you should expect (not love, but expect) when you have kids. Sorry just my humble oppinion.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogachick79* 
Hmm for all of those people who are worried about flights, how about bringing along a lot of toys, snacks and the good old stand by (your boobs) to help kip DC happy? I have given DS Motrin (and tylenol when he was an infant) for things like teeth and when he seems to be hurting (cutting teeth, ear infection etc) but NEVER just to make him sleep. And like another poster, when we gave him Benedryl at the suggestion of our ped for his allergies, he was bouncing off the wall. So we switched to a prescription allergy medication which does nothing to increase or decrease sleep, it just helps with his cough and congestion.

But yes, I have heard LOTS of parents saying how they "drugged" their kids to get some sleep just as much as I have heard parents say that CIO is needed for that same reason. Neither are valid to me. Sleepless nights are something that you should expect (not love, but expect) when you have kids. Sorry just my humble oppinion.


Umm I brought Gravol in case she puked. It's an anti-nausiant.

I dont think toys, nursing (she was weaned at the time) or snacks would stop a kid from getting air sickness.

And yes my DD gets air sick. Gravol is my friend. I hate being covered in vomit.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogachick79* 
But yes, I have heard LOTS of parents saying how they "drugged" their kids to get some sleep just as much as I have heard parents say that CIO is needed for that same reason. Neither are valid to me. Sleepless nights are something that you should expect (not love, but expect) when you have kids. Sorry just my humble oppinion.











Pandora, clearly what you describe doesn't fall into this catagory.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've given infants Tylenol a couple of times to help teething and it coincidentally helped her sleep. Does that count? First I tried Hylands but that doesn't seem to work with DD's molars.

A couple of people have suggested whisky/tequila on a cotton ball for gums but we are just not going there.







:


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

All these stories about kids and even some of you guys as kids makes me wonder: How many will grow up with chronic sleep disorders and grow dependent on sleeping pills? Those who were drugged as kids- do you have trouble sleeping? Cant fall asleep without pills or other sedatives? I just cant believe people do this.


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ooh Pandora, I wasn't talking about you







I was reffering to the parents that gave kids meds to have an "easier" flight. Of course for motion sickness that is a completely different thing. So sorry if you thought that was directed at you! My rant was for those not on MDC that think giving meds for anything that is inconvenient is okay.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok cool, just to make it clear, not everyone who's popping pills/liquids down their kid's throat before takeoff is doing it for their own convinience. (well I sort of am....I dont find it very convinent to be covered in vomit for a cross country flight







and I don't think DD likes throwing up either)

You wanna know what's *really* inconvinient about giving meds before a flight? If it's a puddle hopping flight..try lugging a 30 lb SLEEPING totally out of it toddler, a car seat, plus all the carry on bags off the plane and into the terminal..OY! yeah, right, convinience my ass...the flight attendants just look at you like you have 20 heads and wont offer to help....and you have no other person with you to help either







:

rant over







apology accepted.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think if a child's sleep issues are such an issue that a parent needs to drug them to get them to sleep, it should be done under a medical professional's supervision. Just giving a toddler OTC meds for a parent's convenience seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the fact that we've only now discovered that Tylenol, which was supposedly so safe, damages livers. What will we find out about some of this other stuff down the road?

ITA

I could never see drugging my kid for an easier flight (not to avoid motion sickness) or to get more sleep. It screams of neglect.


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

I know a mom who did this (haven't seen her for several months, so I don't know if she still is). For a while, her son was on a steroid medication for asthma (I think) and was hyper as a result, big surprise. So she started giving him Benadryl at night to get him to sleep. The problem was, he has allergies as well, so after a while the Benadryl stopped working on his allergies and he had to get on a prescription allergy med. But she was still giving him Benadryl so he'd get some sleep.

Meds are just not something to tinker with when it comes to your child.


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

I think a lot of people don't understand how Tylenol works. As far as I know, it doesn't make you sleepy when you take it. The bottle warnings don't say "this medication causes drowsiness" or anything. The connection between a child sleeping and Tylenol is that whatever was keeping the child awake (teething pain, for example) is eased by the pain-killing properties of the Tylenol, and that's what lets the child sleep better. Giving a child Tylenol when there's nothing wrong is worse than useless, because it won't make them drowsy in the first place AND it's bad for the liver. There was a Dear Abby about a year back where a grandmother was worried because her grandson was being given Tylenol every single night for sleep - he was about a year old - and she thought he had liver damage from it. I actually cried when I read that column, it was so sad. Liver damage at age 1.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
That is scary!







: I have heard ppl saying that, but thought they were joking.....or maybe I was hoping they were joking.









People say this to me in a joking manner as well, except they're telling the truth. Sometimes it almost seems they are ...proud? maybe that they do this?? They definatly dont seem to come across that its a problem, more like its hilarious...







:

I would definatly not do this to ds, althought my dh doesnt see a problem with it,







:







:







:







:







: he suggests this at least once a week when were dealing with ds nightwaking. I rarely give him things like that ever when he is sick.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

There was a research article recently (sorry, don't have the link) that said that regular doses of tylenol given regularly did absolutely cause liver damage. It is meant to be an occasional drug only, for pain relief.

My kids have had it when they had a very high fever and were unable to sleep for the discomfort -- but maybe like 3-4 times each in their lives. I believe that sleep is a very important component of healing and wellness, so it seemed like a good risk-benefit ratio.

Benedryl I have given 1-2 to my dd for a true allergic reaction.

I cannot believe people would drug their kids for convenience, and risk damage and health consequences for convenience. I guess it isn't surprising, really, but it is terrible.

Just because something is over-the-counter doesn't mean it is safe in all situtations. I had a wicked drug interaction with a hot lemon beverage-type medication and a cold medication that left me quite ill.

Also, as others have pointed out, some people have a paradoxical reaction to medications, meaning they have the opposite effect than what was intended. My son reacts to a sedative this way (he needed it for an MRI). He can never have it again.


----------



## Mom2lilpeeps (Aug 19, 2006)

I admit that my dd has difficulty going to sleep sometimes and I have given a cup of "Nighty Night" tea or steeped some fresh chamomile tea for her.(this is when it's 12mn or 1am and she is still awake) I am not totally adverse to giving medicine IF needed (ie tylenol/motrin for pain, or decongestant if saline ineffective) but to drug a child routinely to make them sleep IMO is abuse. If an adult routinely takes a sleep aid, it can and does prohibit 'natural' sleep from occurring. That's why most sleep aids are only to be taken 7-10 days to prevent dependence. What do those parents think if Benadryl is routinely given to a child? Talk about predisposing a child to problems. Yuck. Also, like a pp said the double dosing tylenol mom needs to be concerned about her child's liver. There is a reason for dosing instructions on medicine... duh....
Sorry if I come off harsh it just drives me nuts when people are so... stupid and selfish when it comes to their children. Let's encourage chemical dependence why don't we?

I realize there are children who do need something for sleep for various reasons but those parents work closely with professionals and monitor their children closely as well. That's a whole separate issue.


----------



## rpar003 (May 19, 2006)

I think it is so so wrong to drug your baby for your own convenience!
[Of course there are times you should, but I'm talking about people drugging their perfectly healthy babies, not people whose children have a medical condition]

And besides, recent studies have shown Benadryl doesn't help your baby sleep

Quote:

Many in the medical and lay community accept diphenhydramine as effective treatment for sleep problems, unfortunately, this attitude is based on anecdote and studies of adult physiological interactions. The results of this study demonstrated that at the most commonly used dose, diphenhydramine may play no role in treating infant sleep problems
http://www.rxpgnews.com/research/psy...cle_4625.shtml
(not sure if that's the best link - I remember reading about it in the papers a while back)

I did give my baby Benadryl (or similar) to help her through a nasty cold once. It sure didn't help her sleep (but I do think it helped her breathe through her nose a little better!)


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I joke about that all the time with my family. I wouldn't really do it of course.

My cousin's doctor actually prescribed her something close to benadryl so that her kids would sleep on a long trip... Yikes. I'm sure that's legal... NOT.

ETA I do give my son Benadryl if he is actually sick. I also give Tylenol and Pediacare.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I think it's more common than most of us realize. I knew a lady who gave her toddler Children's Nyquil every night just as part of the bedtime routine.

I know some people on-line whose children, because of brain injuries, do really have sleep problems. They are on meds for that, but no doctor would prescribe Benedryl or any other OTC med for sleep problems.

I have given my children-- especially my youngest, because she's been so sick at different periods in her life-- prescription cold meds. The main reason for giving them is to help with the symptoms of her cough and congestion, but I am thankful that the meds help her get some rest, too. I went to her ped for the prescription med because I wanted to make sure it was the right thing to give her for that illness. I would never give it if she was not really sick.

Just FYI: Benedryl is meant for allergies, not for colds. If your child has a cold or cough, giving Benedryl can actually make them sicker. It thickens the mucous secretions in the sinus and chest cavities, which makes it harder to drain or sneeze out. It just sits there, and leads to bacterial infections: bronchitis, pneumonia in some cases, ear infections, sinus infections. If you want to help your kids feel better during a cold, give an expectorant or something that drains rather than something that dries up, or give both so they can drain as they dry up.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
They are on meds for that, but no doctor would prescribe Benedryl or any other OTC med for sleep problems.

.

My oldest son sometimes has issues with his ADD meds, (usually when bio dad gives it to him at NOON instead of 7 am







: ) Our Ped suggested 25mg of benedryl to try before taking him to a Rx sleep aid. He is 10, and often has "trouble turning my brain off"... his quote. The Benedryl does help him. It is an accepted "off label" treatment for sleep issues in children.


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

wow I didnt think this would turn into a big thread. I guess in a way i was preaching to the choir, but some of the comments were very informative. The person i posted about was not giving meds for any medical reason, and her son was sleeping through the night. However, i guess he was waking up at 4 in the morning so she thought by giving him something it would help him reset his clock and sleep longer. Now that is what i have a problem with.

If there is a medical reason then by all means to what you think is best!!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

I had a LLL leader advise me to give my infant DS benedryl before a flight!







:

DS was 8 months old (he's 5 yo now) and we were about to go on a trip. At the LLL meeting, I just brought up my concerns to see if others mamas there had some advice for me about what to do about pressure in his ears, how to haul around his carseat, etc etc. Pretty much just looking for BTDT advice. I had asked something about what if he screams during the flight, and the LLL piped up and said that I should give him Benedryl before the flight. I must have had a dumbfounded look on my face, because she replied, "I do it!" (As if it's now okay because she's a LLL leader and does it!)

Needless to say, DS did not get any Benedryl before the flight.







And he still slept the entire way!


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG I never heard of this. That is so wrong! At our last flight the attendent asked if we used drugs because DD was sleeping, I thought it was a joke. Didn't think people really do this without a medical reason









Carma


----------



## LittleMonkeyMom (Jul 25, 2003)

I believe giving kids medicine for the parents' sake (convenience) and not because the child genuinely needs it is so wrong. Unfortunately it's all too common in our society that collectively is in search of the quickest fix possible.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
but no doctor would prescribe Benedryl or any other OTC med for sleep problems.
.

back when i was on another board my DDC started having "sleeping through the night" posts regularly when our babies were around 2 months old and one poster said that her pediatrician recommended benadryl to teach her baby to sleep through the night!!!!







:


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*Gosh, i'll give my lo's infant paracetamol to help them sleep if there teehing or have a feever but wouldn't give medicine to them just to make them sleep
could it not make them ill doing that?*







:


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I know people IRL who do this, as well. It's so scary because you just don't know how much is going to be too much and harm (or kill) your own child. It's so scary.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Last year, a day care provider in MT was found guilty of killing a 1 y.o with a dose of Benedryl and it was found out that she routinely did that to get them to take naps-unbeknownst to the parents!!! She gave him 2 T-an adult dose. Now-a new law says nothing can be given to a child w/o parent's written permission.

Also I just read in Parenting that you should give Benedryl for a cold, over other cold meds. DS had a doozy of a cold and since I just read that I tried it. But I only gave it to him at night bc he couldn't sleep bc of coughing so much. We did this the last 2 nights and it worked and he cold is clearing up. So I won't give it to him tonight.


----------



## LittleMonkeyMom (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
... one poster said that her pediatrician recommended benadryl to teach her baby to sleep through the night!!!!







:

This floors me! How is that teaching a child anything? That is just in-freaking-sane!


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

LandonsMom said:


> I would definatly not do this to dh, QUOTE]
> 
> weeeeelllldh i might consider drugging. Just not the kids.......


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy cow...after 3 sleepless nights (Hylands wasn't cutting it) I finally broke down and gave DS some Tyelonal for his teething a couple weeks ago and I felt TERRIBLE for it (Nursing was keeping him semi-calm but I couldn't take the constant nursing anymore)...I can't imagine drugging him just because (says the woman who hasn't slept more than a 4 hour stretch in nealy 2.5 monhts)


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Unfortunately I have heard of this. My aunt's step-daughter gives it to her kids (and my aunt is all for it and gives it to them too).







And they do it a LOT. They even got into trouble at Wal Mart because they were buying so much cold medicine they were suspected of running a meth lab.







:

Actually, the way they talk, it sounds like its pretty common practice where they go to church.







:


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

My sister did that to her son and when I had watched him a couple of times, she had advised I give him benadryl to sleep. I refused and she was like "Oh well! You are gonna have a hard time getting him to sleep." I gave him a long bath, dinner and put him to bed WITHOUT meds and he was fine. Slept through the night. I told my mom about this. And she doesn't see anything wrong with it either. I'm like are you kidding? She's giving my nephew meds and he's not sick!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
Yikes! That's sad.







A totally preventable death of a child... horrible.

I rarely give my children medication, and when the decision was made to medicate my oldest son, I felt terrible. I really did. I was actually embarresed by it for a while because I have always been so anti-medication. But, now I really feel we did what was best for everyone in the family.

Is there a spell check on this forum??

I think in your situation is is perfectly acceptable, what we are discussing more is the parents who do it for no medical reason.

it is awful what some parents will do, and what some parents consider "waking up alot", ive heard some people say cause their 6mth old wakes once during the night they have a sleep problem!







:


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow!!

Is is really that common?

I can't even imagine!! I admit I gave DS Tylenol a couple of times when he was miserable from teething (this was before I knew better I haven't given him any since and DD has never had anything) but giving it every night to get kids to sleep better????!!! Wow.

Gosh, thankfully no one I know of IRL does this (maybe they just don't talk about it?!?)


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

A friend of mine was returning to Auz after being here in France for a few years and was given a prescription for both her boys so that they would sleep for most of the 24 journey they - she got the prescription but I'm not sure if she gave it or not! It seems to be quite common here for long journeys.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

my sil has been giving her baby gravol for months so he will sleep, he still crys himself to sleep everynight. He is 9 months old.


----------



## avocadolemonade (Jul 30, 2006)

I read articles all over that the "drugging" thing doesn't statistically help, especially the Benadryl myth. Well it might help them to fall asleep, but not to *stay*asleep.
However my ped was casually telling me to give Benadryl to my older boy during the flight when we went to Japan last winter. I didn't do it cause I remember as a kid I always got travel sickness and the medicine made me soooo sleepy I just felt so pooped by the time we arrived. The sleep you get with those meds is not quality sleep in my opinion


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

There was a baby a few years ago that died in the care of a daycare provider. It turned out that the daycare provider was putting Benedryl in the bottle. The baby got an overdose. How sad is that? It can be so, so dangerous to give something like this. I remember in the article, the mom said that on weekends her baby was not a good napper, but the daycare provider had said that the baby always napped well at her house, for most of the afternoon.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

When our older DS was a newborn, DH many times suggested I give him Benadryl for DS to sleep at night. I told him he must be CRAZY! No way!!! That's the wierdest thing about having kids, that I find out all these wierd, and very sad, things that MIL did to her kids while she raised them.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my sil did that with my nephews.... we took the oldest one on a week long road trip to see my dh graduate basic training when he was about 4 1/2, and she sent a bunch of benadryl "to help him sleep"

funny, in the almost 4 years id known him at that point, and all the times hed spent the weekend at my house (usually at least once a month) hed never had trouble sleeping...


----------



## MommyCarla (Oct 22, 2006)

i heard about that case with the daycare provider. it was on court tv, which my mom watches regularly. she told me about it. so sad









i don't see how parents can give their child a needless medicine every day







don't they realize that it is very harmful? if not, i hope someone tells them that it can cause problems, even death.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
There was a baby a few years ago that died in the care of a daycare provider. It turned out that the daycare provider was putting Benedryl in the bottle. The baby got an overdose. How sad is that? It can be so, so dangerous to give something like this. I remember in the article, the mom said that on weekends her baby was not a good napper, but the daycare provider had said that the baby always napped well at her house, for most of the afternoon.

I had heard about this too, and she didn't have the parents permission to even be giving the benedryl at all.


----------



## kdf (Nov 2, 2005)

I think that "drugging" your baby to sleep is awful. My ds hasn't been a good sleep up until resently and I would of never thought of giving him something to get to sleep. It is hard enough to break other habits that he uses to get to sleep never mind a drug habit. My ds doesn't get meds for anything. He takes a health juice which is an anti inflammatory, anti histaime pretty much anti everything and he never had anything pain for teething. Yes he was up in the night but we just played until he was tired again and then went back to sleep. We don't know what kind of effects giving your babies meds is going to have on them when they grow up. IMO meds are poison and none of my ds will ever take them. IMO


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

check out this article, read the whole thing..... It may change your mind about giving benadryl to make your child sleepy. http://www.oweb.com/state/story/08162003_sta3.asp


----------



## rouserstrousers (Oct 10, 2004)

My mom tells me to do this pretty frequently. I'm fairly sure she did the same thing to me and my sister when we were kids. Not every night of course, but occasionally.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

OMG







this woman gave a 3 and a half month old baby a tablespoon of benadryl every afternoon! wow


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL.... I have drugged my kid too.

When she broke her leg, I gave her The Motrin and Benadryl together. Just hoping she could sleep a little.

Then when she was 12, and got braces, I drugged the living snot out of her. You have not heard whining til you have listened to a 12 year old with a new set of braces. She actually begged to be knocked out. (she had a lot more than just braces done that day though)

When I worked at a daycare center in 1982, we put Robitussin in EVERY bottle for EVERY baby EVERY day. We never told the parents of course. My director told me it was to keep the kids healthy. LOL. Eventually I learned that cold medicine is not a cure for a cold. But, I was young then. When I figured that out, along with a bunch of other things, I turned them in to the health dept, and quit my job.


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

That makes me so sad to read that people do this on purpose... I took my 7 month old to the doctor last because for the last 3 weeks she had been sick with somthing, cold, then croupe, which then led to an ear infection. Well she still had a raspy sound in her chest so I took her back to the ped., we are almost sure she has allergies (I had been ignoring some of the signs because I DIDNT want to medicate her) well the ped. told me to give her benydral for a week and call her back to let her know if it was helping...
It just makes me so sad that people would give meds on purpose to thier children when they dont need them because I am here struggling to give them to my DD and it is actually helping her to breathe better at night..







Very Sad


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leximom* 
OMG







this woman gave a 3 and a half month old baby a tablespoon of benadryl every afternoon! wow









Can you say OVERDOSE! My ped. recommended only 1/2 tsp for my 7 month 19 pounder... that poor baby!


----------



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

I really don't have issues for using meds when miranda is sick or in pain, but using it strickly because I want her to sleep, that's like Abuse. Tylenol is bad for you, I know this, and even more so if you have to switch drugs because your child has grown IMMUNE to it. That's way too much use.

I have Asthma and HORRIBLE allergies, which in turn make my asthma worse, so I'm on allergy meds everyday. I grow Immune to them and have to switch brands every couple of months. Glad I haven't gotten Immune to my Albuterol. lol

I wonder what is wrong with people.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

The fact that this seems so common is so sad to me. I do give dd Motrin or Tylenol for a high fever and occasionally for teething pain at night. Once for an ear infection that had her screaming. She has had a decongestant a handful of times for a bad cold that interfered with nursing. All of this was done after consultation with a doctor. She does not sleep through the night. Personally, if I gave her some drug to sleep based on my own whim, I would be up all night worrying about her.

That being said, I totally understand that if a child had a medical issue that interferes with sleep, it may be necessary to take medication to keep the child rested/healthy.

Lack of sleep is awful, but unnecessarily drugging children is just wrong.


----------



## Loris (May 4, 2004)

Think a/b what these people are doing to their childs liver. These drugs are very hard on the liver. I can see giving them something for a fever, cold or teething, but not every day! Poor kids.


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

When we were in the height of our sleep issues our ped acctually perscribed a doped up benedryll to use to 'ease him through the crying'







: Wish I could change peds but we are stuck on base







Like I am going to let him CIO in the first place but then to drug him like a crack addict on methadone.







: ) I was/ still am mad about that 'advice'


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

My son has sleeping issue, he gets up at odd hours and is up all night. The lack of sleep effects his behavior the rest of day and can be uncontroling at times. So his doctor told us to give him Menatonin (I think thats what its called) its kind of like a hormon we all have but some people have less of it and it is what helps us sleep. They usually give it to people who have jet lag and need to re-set their internal clocks. We havent tried it yet but last night he woke at midnight and its now 6am and he is up. He has school today (age7) so he should be plesant at school, poor people.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, I tried, but just couldnt find a smiley to express my horror at this! That is just awful! "Medicating" your child to get them to sleep?!?! Isnt that illegal? I am totally shocked!


----------



## Loris (May 4, 2004)

It is called Mellatonin.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenn5388* 
I really don't have issues for using meds when miranda is sick or in pain, but using it strickly because I want her to sleep, that's like Abuse. Tylenol is bad for you, I know this, and even more so if you have to switch drugs because your child has grown IMMUNE to it. That's way too much use.

I have Asthma and HORRIBLE allergies, which in turn make my asthma worse, so I'm on allergy meds everyday. I grow Immune to them and have to switch brands every couple of months. Glad I haven't gotten Immune to my Albuterol. lol

I wonder what is wrong with people.


Since you know that Tylenol is bad, I doubt you use it. But if you do, you might want to know that it's being more and more linked to ASTHMA. Since you already have that problem, you'll want to stay away even more. I never took Tylenol b/c I didn't trust it, but then I got pg and everyone poo-pooed ibuprofen, so I'd take it every so often. Then I developed extreme asthma, which everyone labeled pregnancy-induced asthma. And then it continued for a year after DS arrived. During that year I found out about the links to asthma and realized that it really did coincide with starting to use Tylenol.

*********
One time on a little vacation, DS got sick. Really sick. DH had had the illness beforehand, and actually was still getting over it. But we went on the trip anyway, b/c DH was being a trouper for my little getaway.







So then DS got it. It was a rough illness, the thing that swarmed through last Spring, starting with cold symptoms as well as utter FEAR as you woke up continuously throughout the night... A really weird illness. DH had it but didn't share about the fear. Then DS had it, and you could tell he was frightened as well as miserable with the cold. Later, after we got home, I got it, and found out firsthand how miserable my guys must have been.









So the first night, we just barely got through it, DH walking DS for an hour, waking me up, I'd walk him for an hour and a half, wake up DH, and so on. Just as soon as I would say "OK hubby, go find a London Drug and get him some cold medicine", DS would pass out for a couple hours and we would hold off on the purchase. We were taking the train home. He might have been OK with the motion of the train. And then we got stuck behind a broken down freight train for a couple hours...









DS was getting worse and worse, just miserable. I was starting to get sick (I'm quite sure the people in our train car LOVED us) and my arms were giving out after 24 hours of holding DS, and I was almost crying out of exhaustion, as was DH.

Then the woman in front of us pops out a Tylenol Junior pack, the kind that dissolve. I said thank you and took one. I broke off a quarter of the big round pill thing, and gave it to DS (after reading the instructions). Over the next half hour I watched him get drugged.

It was exactly like watching an Animal Planet show where they've tranquilzer-darted a big animal, and you watch it go down in slow motion. Except it was more pitiful. It was so sad to see the look in his eyes, not knowing what was happening....

But at last he slept, and we all got some rest.

I canNOT fathom doing that to a child, when they weren't very sick or in a lot of pain....









*********

Of course, sometimes I feel weird giving DS Rescue Remedy or homeopathic chamomile, so I'm extra-sensitive to drugging kids, obviously...


----------



## avocadolemonade (Jul 30, 2006)

I got off the phone w/ my grandma last night and she suggested a sip of wine for the kids. It's one of those "that's what we did back then" things. Actually, it just made me laugh, though. But my grandma was dead serious


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

Sometimes adults or children just react to the dyes that are in certain medications like some of the red dyes (think infant Tylenol and cough meds) or Yellow Dye #5.

So, I posted in another thread that I do know an adult (then early 20s) who went into a coma after continually taking Tylenol for a chronic knee problem. He was otherwise a healthy, athletic guy. Fortunately, he did recover. But, I saw on one of the links in the other thread that more people die from accidental "overdoses" from long-term use of Tylenol than those who actually take a large amount at one time in an actual attempt at suicide!

Also, the ingredient in Tylenol P.M. and Unisom, and other OTC sleep aids, is the same generic ingredient as that in Benadryl. I do not want DS to take Benadryl at all! I don't know why these doctors can't prescribe another class of antihistamine for these children. Benadryl has an affect on dopamine. As does Phenergan, I think. I know that these drugs will cause me to be drowsy, but if I do not get to sleep for some reason then I will get Restless Legs like crazy, an issue with dopamine. Also, I recently started a medication for GERD (reflux) for myself and had a rare reaction related to dopamine called facial rigidity. Essentially, my jaw was locking-up. That was after only a few doses. DH spoke with the doctor on call who told him to give me Benadryl. After a few hours I was okay. Still waiting to go to the specialist to address this problem a different way. But, these medications can be dangerous!

I chose a holistic doctor for DS because I believe my system was ruined by being overmedicated as a child. And, I was given Benadryl for sleep, and now clearly have serious problems with any drug affecting my dopamine. And, had Restless Legs from the very start of my pregnancy, often a precursor to Parkinson's Disease, as dopamine is related to Parkinson's Disease. So, every time you give your child a drug like this (not plain Tylenol which has its own dangers) you are affecting them neurologically. This issue makes me think of people who take Ecstasy and then can not regulate their own serotonin.

A less serious problem is that taking antihistamines on a regular basis will affect the amount of saliva in your or DC's mouth which can lead to serious tooth decay. And, the other poster was correct about the fact that most of the time an antihistamine will hinder healing from a cold as it just dries you up and prevents the expectorant and decongestant effect you need. Sometimes it's appropriate, but I would get the doctor's advice before giving it.

Please be careful with these drugs! They can really be a quick fix for minor problems that can cause serious long-term issues. Do a little research on these drugs and dopamine, and even see if you can get your pediatrician to give a different class of antihistamine that does not cause drowsiness if your DC does need one.

Oh, and no alcohol! And, not even for an "alcohol bath" for a high fever. These are old remedies that can be dangerous. Also, no one replied to a post I made in another thread about Motrin, but we were told explicitly in the parenting class we took, and I have read that ibuprofen should never be given to an infant or toddler without the express advice of a doctor.

If anyone else has these problems with Restless Legs and drugs affecting dopamine please let me know. I'm just miserable sitting here waiting to get back to a doctor to treat my hernia/GERD with a drug that won't cause such an odd, and very rare, reaction in me. It was really frightening!


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

yes, I have come across people who have proudly told me that when they need some "me" time at night, they give the child Benadryl to knock him out early.


----------



## egarcia76 (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiro_kristin* 
yes, I have come across people who have proudly told me that when they need some "me" time at night, they give the child Benadryl to knock him out early.









WTF?!?! Some people.







:


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, I read through this and cannot believe parents would do this regularly! Don't you know that tolerance gets built? That livers start hurting? That when the medicine is actually needed it isn't going to work? We flew back to the US in Sept 2005. Now meds for the awfully long trip for that. When we got to Texas though, both of us had serious jet lag and were sneezing and coughing up a storm. So DD and I got doses of cold meds and went to sleep. (Prescribed prior to trip...I always get sick during trips) I would have never given DD meds just for the heck of it. I thought long and hard what to do. This time around she is much older, so I am all for going through our "sick" routine of tea, baths and hot water bottles to get to sleep.







Plus I'll be pregnant. If I get sick I'm SOL in the medicine dept.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I think I'm gonna be sick.

I could never do that to my kids. My kids are so amazing and I'm priviledged and awed to be their parent, I could never harm them in this way.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i drugged my ds with breastmilk


----------



## kdf (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I have already posted my feelings on this but my friend was just telling me that she gives her dd Tylenol just so she will sleep that makes me so sick. Find another way to help them sleep. I am very proud to say that my ds is drug free. I can't believe when parent do this


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

One more thing...who on earth would think it is okay EVER to give adult meds to a child. I'm not talking about the dimetapp that the whole family can take and has special doses for everyone. I'm talking about people like the sitter who gives adult meds to a kiddo. That is the most horrible thing I have ever heard







.

Once the date gets closer (April-ish) I am going to post a thread asking about natural ways to help my girly ease over Japan-Oklahoma jet lag. I hate doing this to her, but it's the last time we have to make that loooong trip. (And me 7 months pg at the time







: )


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I've read that studies prove giving Benadryll doesn't help kids go to sleep faster or sleep longer. I have, however, read that it can calm them.

Quote:

It is called Mellatonin.
Hell yeah.







Melatonin has been given to pregnant women in doses of up to 75mg. It is routinely used to treat even very young children, around age 2, who have sleep disturbances. It has no side effects other than drowsiness. For some reason I got shit for taking it during my pregnancy/while nursing/etc (from the same people who routinely slip their kids benadryll and whatnot to try and get them to sleep).


----------



## msjd123 (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42*
I've given infants Tylenol a couple of times to help teething and it coincidentally helped her sleep. Does that count? First I tried Hylands but that doesn't seem to work with DD's molars.

That's what we do, and no, I don't see that as the same thing at all. When my dd is teething, all heck breaks loose. She cries and cries and cries, and she'd ganw her own hand off if you let her. The poor thing is just stinkin' miserable when she's cutting teeth -- so much so, in fact, that I told our ped we'd be throwing a party when all her teeth were in. He laughed, but I'm serious. And I will treasure her teeth when she starts losing them because gosh darn it, those li'l suckers put us all through the wringer!







But anyways, when she gets like that and it's from her teeth, I see giving her some Motrin as the humane thing to do. She's in so much pain, so if I can relieve some of that pain so she can get some much-needed rest, I don't see anything wrong with that. After all, teething lasts for weeks around here, and she's not going to benefit from weeks of sleepless nights. We did in fact try holding out on the Motrin once, but then she got so tired (and DH and I, too, of course) that her patience was shot, she cried even more, Mommy cried, Dadddy looked like he was going to lose it, and well, it seemed as if getting a semi-decent night's sleep at least helped her through the days, so that's what we do. It works for us.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I know ppl who give their dc "drugs" (tylenol, benadryl) whenever they have the sniffles, are a little bit cranky, or want them to sleep. My own poor ds is lucky if he gets it when he's teething! (I may err on the side of too much caution)


----------



## rowansmomma (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i drugged my ds with breastmilk









I love that! Yup, so did I....and I was apparently drugged too because it made me as sleepy as he was.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

People used to do this with alcohol. A little sip of the Baileys. A touch of rum or brandy.

My DH grandmother knew a couple of kids when she was young, whose mother would give them alcohol for running errands. Starting when they were babies.

All these children grew up to be horrible drunks, and died of it.

Of course, this round of mothers will cry and beat their chest when their kids are teenagers and have drug and alcohol problems to "deal with their anxiety" to "cool off" etc. And they'll all cry that they don't know why it is happening.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

OMG, people actually do this??? I find that terrifying. I've heard people talk about Benadryl for a long flight (though I don't know anyone who's ever gone through with it), but NEVER for just your average day! WTH is wrong with people?

I am free with the Motrin for teething (DD2's got 4 molars coming right now, poor baby), but man. And I feel guilty using the TV to get a little "mom" time!


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imvishta* 
If anyone else has these problems with Restless Legs and drugs affecting dopamine please let me know. I'm just miserable sitting here waiting to get back to a doctor to treat my hernia/GERD with a drug that won't cause such an odd, and very rare, reaction in me. It was really frightening!


I had awful insonmia at different points - and tried the tylenol PM remedy - I had the worst night of my life.
Restless leg syndrom for hours and hours, sobbing even from the way my body felt - crawling and aching, it was Awful.


----------



## jenniferhill (Jun 22, 2006)

Believe it or not my dd pediatrician recommended trying the benedryl. She doesn't have any allergies (that we know of). My dh who is a paramedic says that sometimes benedryl actually has the opposite effect on children...you might keep that in mind. I've actually tried the Calmes Forte for Kids which helps for restlessness and such...sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Don't know if this has been posted yet...Don't have time to read all posts. But Montel Williams did a show a week ago or a couple of weeks ago about how infants and toddlers have died from being given Benadryl or drugs to help them sleep.

I would sacrafice any amount of sleepless nights to have my son alive. This is coming from a mom of a 3 year old who has never slept more than 5 hours at one time.


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katherinezuels* 
I had awful insonmia at different points - and tried the tylenol PM remedy - I had the worst night of my life.
Restless leg syndrom for hours and hours, sobbing even from the way my body felt - crawling and aching, it was Awful.

I soooo feel for you! It's terrible! Although, I will take it sometimes if I go right to bed and think I'll fall asleep, but if I don't then ugh.... Also, the phernagen (sp?) for the nausea... When I was pregnant I was given that (had it before a few times and had the restless legs), and I had to pace the floor for hours!

Actually, don't know if I addressed this in this thread, but I've been having horrible coughing and vomiting (from the cough, not nausea). We've narrowed it down to probably GERD (reflux), but the drug I was initially given affects dopamine (involved with Restless Legs), and my jaw was almost entirely locked-up and I looked like I had some serious defect. It was so scary! I'll be addressing this issue with a neurologist, as well. And, looking into it further in regards to use of antihistimines for DS if he need them, a not uncommon need in our area. I also brought up the issue of dopamine issues causing the coughing, but we're going to look into that after we've exhausted other possibilities.

I'll still take it myself, as I'm kind of in a bad cyle anyway (like taking antibiotics), but DS... I don't think so!

Oh, katherinezuels, if you look through my old posts you can find one on sleep aids (possibly listed specifically as Ambien). Both my sister and I have had really weird reactions to that medication. You might want to see that thread if you're still investigating sleep aids. And, I know some people advocate melatonin, but aside from any issues with depression, I've read that it really only works well for people with big time changes such as a shift change or jet lag, but adds only about 30 minutes to sleep for people without any big time change. This reminds me to try my new _delta sleep_ CD I received for Christmas....

Here's the link to the thread on sleeping, in which my Ambien posts appear, along with some other advice. That's where I heard about the _delta sleep_ CD I've since received. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=568605


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

WTF???







:


----------



## amor vincit omnia (Nov 21, 2006)

I admit to it. I use breastmilk to drug them constantly. Actually I'm doing it right now with the youngest.


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheHeartOfRiordon* 
I admit to it. I use breastmilk to drug them constantly. Actually I'm doing it right now with the youngest.

















Fabulous! I did the same thing about an hour ago.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiro_kristin* 
yes, I have come across people who have proudly told me that when they need some "me" time at night, they give the child Benadryl to knock him out early.









I have friends that DO this on a Regular basis!!!! I ask, "oh, are they sick?" No, just need a little me time! is the response!! I always tell her that if her kids get sick, and the need benedryl, it will not work, then what will she do? She also doubles up on tylenol & motrin as a first resort, not a last resort!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenniferhill* 
Believe it or not my dd pediatrician recommended trying the benedryl. She doesn't have any allergies (that we know of). My dh who is a paramedic says that sometimes benedryl actually has the opposite effect on children...you might keep that in mind. I've actually tried the Calmes Forte for Kids which helps for restlessness and such...sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

i abused bendryl in high school (originally took it for an allergic reaction to a medication and found it made me sleepy) to get to sleep when i had horrible insomnia. because of that, bendryl now makes me hyper. not fun.


----------



## amor vincit omnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max'sMama* 







Fabulous! I did the same thing about an hour ago.









Frankly, I don't think I could keep my sanity without drugging them. I'm mean really, I'm not a saint.


----------



## SweetMamaMe (Jun 26, 2006)

Kind of scary. No, a lot scary. My sil has an autistic son who does not sleep so I can see doing it in that case (if it worked), but not just because Mama is tired or wants some time to herself. Egads!


----------

